# uncertain about d&C



## gofish17 (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm scheduled for a d&c tommorrow and i am feeling really uncertain about it.

I started spotting on Tues., Wed. then turned to bright red on Thurs. evening - bled all day Friday, went to emergency room to confirm miscarriage, said all that was there was an empty sack (this was disturbing) and that the worst was over.

A few hours later i went into labor passing huge clots for about 6 hours. I was not prepared, it was frightening. Saturday, Sunday, Mon., still bleeding and cramping like a heavy period, some small clots but not too bad.

Then Tues. another episode of cramping and passing something huge. Wed. felt fine. Then today Thurs. another 2 episodes of cramping, backache, gushing passing something huge again.

Went to Dr. and they suggested d&c, said my cervix was still slightly open and looked like there may still be tissue or it may be blood.

Aside from the emotional chaos I feel at a loss and cannot decide what to do.

Input from anyone would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Miche


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I didn't have a d&c, so I can't give advice there, but then I had far less bleeding then you did.

I'd say it's a personal decision, if you still have questions, then get answers you are happy with before making up your mind. There might be some herbs you can take, Red Rasberry leaf tea is a toner for the uterus and that might help.

Hopfully someone out there knows more that I do.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I didn't have a d&c either. I also had much less bleeding than what you are describing.

I agree with Eman's Mom. Get answers that you are satisfied with BEFORe you let them do anything to you. You have every right to be as informed as possible and as confident in your decision as you possibly can be.

I'm sorry for your loss. It sucks doesn't it!


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I had a D and C after my miscarriage in December of 2001. It is going to take away the physical pain and the bleeding-- I ended up having a large clot that I couldn't pass on my own and it was so painful. The D and C solved the problem.

I know it isn't ideal, but it will help the pain and bleeding.

I went on to have a successful pg five months later. I wish you the best and I'm sorry for your loss.

Jesse


----------



## gofish17 (Nov 26, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your support/advice. I've decided to go ahead - i just cannot deal with this any longer - especially passing the clots - i cringe everytime i need to use the bathroom. I also live in a rural area 35 mn. (45 at night) from a "decent" hospital and 1 hour from my hospital of choice, so there is also the fear of hemmoraging and being so far away. I'm hoping too that this may put some closure on all of this - well at least physically.

Thanks again.


----------

